# Probleme mit PSR 600



## Trick17 (16. August 2007)

Also, ich habe das Keyboard von Yamaha PSR 600 und ein MIDI-Kabel       . Wenn ich nun den MIDI Out-Stecker in die MIDI Out-Buchse im Keyboard stecke und den Gameport-Stecker in die Gameport-Buchse im PC stecke,CoolEditPro2.0 oder Samplitude v8.3 starte weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.
Was muss ich tun damit ich den Keyboard-Sound auf demPC aufnehmen kann


----------



## The_Maegges (17. August 2007)

Sry habs erst jetzt gesehen.
Mit einem Midikabel wirst du nix in Cool Edit aufnehmen können.
Der Grund dafür ist, dass Midi ein Datenformat ist, welches Steuersignale für z.B. Synthesizer versendet.

Wenn du etwas von deinem Keyboard aufnehmen willst, musst du den Audioausgang des Keyboards mit dem Line-In deines Rechners oder mit einem am Rechner angeschlossenen Mischpult verbinden. Sollte das Keyboard keinen eigenen Audioausgang haben (was ich aber bezweifle), kannst du auch den Kopfhörerausgang des Keyboards nehmen.

Über das Midikabel kannst du allerdings Daten von und zu einem Sequencerprogramm wie Cubase senden.

Beachte dabei, dass dafür der Midi-In deines Rechners mit dem Midi-Out des Keyboards verbunden sein muss und umgekehrt der Midi-Out des Rechners mit dem Midi-In des Keyboards.

Mal ein paar Tipps:

Aufnahme von Midi-Daten (Noten):
Erstelle in Cubase eine neue Midispur.
Wenn das Keyboard richtig angeschlossen ist, achte darauf, dass der Midi In deines Rechners in Cubase als Midieingang definiert ist (sollte standardmässig der Fall sein, ansonsten schau mal in die Geräteeinstellungen von Cubase).
Achte darauf, dass der Midikanal in Cubase selektiert ist.
Drücke dann die Aufnahme Taste.
Nun sollte ein Metronom 2 Takte vorzählen, dann geht die Aufnahme los.
Wenn du nun auf deinem Keyboard spielst, werden die gespielten Noten (nicht der Ton) vom Keyboard aufgenommen.

Wiedergabe von Midi-Daten auf dem Keyboard:
Wähle eine existierende Midispur (diese sollte bereits Noten beinhalten, sonst hörst du nicht viel) an.
Die Einstellungen erfolgen weitestgehend analog zur Aufnahme.
Stelle den Ausgang auf den Midi-Out deines Rechners.
Drücke nun die Play Taste.
Wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist, wird das Keyboard die Midispur wiedergeben.

Aufnahme des Klanges des Keyboards:
Angenommen alles ist wie beschrieben verkabelt (auch der Ausgang des Keyboards).

Erstelle eine neue Audiospur (Stereo oder Mono, je nachdem, was du brauchst).
Achte darauf, dass eine Midispur mit Noten existiert und diese auch Noten an das Keyboard sendet.
Klicke nun die Audiospur an und drücke die Aufnahme Taste.
Wenn alles richtig eingestellt und verkabelt ist, sollte die wiedergegebene Midispur nun in Audioform aufgenommen werden.

Du kannst auch ohne Midispur den Ton aufnehmen, geht prinzipiell genauso (Audiospur erstellen, anwählen, Aufnahme starten), sofern du dann auf dem Keyboard per Hand spielst.


----------



## Trick17 (17. August 2007)

Ich doch aber gar kein Cubase

Hier 2 Bilder ob ich mein Keyboard richtig mit dem PC verbunden habe

Ans Keyboard
An den PC

So ist das doch richtig oder nicht?


----------



## The_Maegges (17. August 2007)

Okay, dann hab ich dich mit nem anderen User hier verwechselt.
Leider helfen deine Bilder nicht allzusehr weiter, da ich die Beschriftung der Anschlusse darauf nicht lesen kann, aber auch wenn ich nicht erkennen kann, ob es der Midi In und Out von Keyboard und Rechner ist, die Buchsen stimmen schonmal.

Wenn du kein Cubase hast, brauchst du auf jeden Fall eine Sequencersoftware, mit der du die Midi-Daten verarbeiten kannst.


----------



## JimyBondy (6. November 2009)

Also besorge dir ein Midi Kabel bei eBay Das hat einen Midi IN und aut und einen USB Stecker der in den Computer kommt dann kann das Keybord mit dem PC was anfangen du brauchst aber noch ein
Seqenser  Programm das kann man sich Kostenlos im Internet runter Laden ich habe es so gemacht 
es geht Ich habe eine Yamaha PSR 175 und eine PSR 600 
ach ja das kabel bekommt man für ca 10 Euro
MFG


----------

